
Visual Transfer Between Atari Games Using Competitive Reinforcement Learning - blopeur
https://arxiv.org/abs/1809.00397
======
AlphaWeaver
Okay this is really cool! I know historically neural nets are hard to
generalize to be applicable beyond one subject - using visuals to generalize
is a simple idea... Inspired by how our brains work I guess, but it's cool
that they got it to work!

